# Skinheads, Neo-Nazis and the EDL



## Saigon (Jun 6, 2013)

Following on from another thread in which three posters voiced their support for the English Defence League, I thought it might be worth looking at them more closely...







the EDL grew out of football hooliganism and the 'football casual'culture, which bizarelly linked fashion and music into hooliganism and violence. 






Although leaders actually deny being Nazis in public, Wikipedia suggests:

However, scholarly fieldwork into the group has suggested that racism and Islamophobia "may well be more commonplace among the EDL's 'rank and file' than the group's leaders would publicly admit," and at least one of their marches was heavily promoted on the fascist and white supremacist website "Stormfront."

EDL actions are typified by arson and attacks against shops and restaurants owned by foreigners, violence against the police and attacks against anti-fascist groups.


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 7, 2013)

Interesting, they deny being Nazis in public, but in private it's OK. They made "Stormfront", quite the accomplishment.


----------



## Saigon (Jun 7, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> Interesting, they deny being Nazis in public, but in private it's OK. They made "Stormfront", quite the accomplishment.



I think the leaders are smart enough to realise that you can't wave Nazi flags in Britain without alienating the overwhelming majority of British people. 

Hence there is this veneer of 'protecting Britain' across what is largely a vigilante Neo-Nazi gang.


----------



## Decus (Jun 7, 2013)

I've been desperately trying to find the videos of English Defense League beheadings, maybe you can help. Also haven't found EDL involved in rioting throughout Europe; you know places like Sweden, France.....

Integration was such a promising concept. I can't understand why some people are so upset - can you?


----------



## Saigon (Jun 7, 2013)

Decus said:


> I've been desperately trying to find the videos of English Defense League beheadings, maybe you can help. Also haven't found EDL involved in rioting throughout Europe; you know places like Sweden, France.....



Why would the ENGLISH Defence League operate in France?

Jesus wept....do you laugh or cry?


----------



## editec (Jun 7, 2013)

Okay is it time for us to pretend that England isn't and hasn't always been* a nation of racists?*

Hell, folks,  racism was one of the fundamental principles and a primary geopolitical tool used  by the Empire.

Now we're supposed to be what,_ surprised _to see groups of young Anglos joining the likes of the EDL?

When they were killing the IRISH or the "WOGS" for Queen and country that was NOT racism, but when their young men take to the streets against Muslims in the own land they're (GASP!) *neo-nazis?*

I am sorry, but you can't have it both ways, England

ENGLAND cannot have centuries of STATE SANCTIONED RACISM 
WORLDWIDE, and then fault its citizens for being racists at home.


----------



## Decus (Jun 7, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> > I've been desperately trying to find the videos of English Defense League beheadings, maybe you can help. Also haven't found EDL involved in rioting throughout Europe; you know places like Sweden, France.....
> ...



Isn't the EDL just as bad or worse than the groups they are protesting? When bad behaviour is constantly repeated, in very different environments, it may be symptomatic of a bigger problem.


----------



## Saigon (Jun 7, 2013)

Decus said:


> Isn't the EDL just as bad or worse than the groups they are protesting? When bad behaviour is constantly repeated, in very different environments, it may be symptomatic of a bigger problem.



What groups are they protesting (sic)?

I'll help you out - they are not protesting against any groups in particular - but against Islam in general. Most Muslims in Britain live perfectly peacefully, and have done in many cases for generations. Hence, I don't see the EDL's point.


----------



## Decus (Jun 7, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't the EDL just as bad or worse than the groups they are protesting? When bad behaviour is constantly repeated, in very different environments, it may be symptomatic of a bigger problem.
> ...



From the picture you so kindly posted, I would venture to guess it was a group that considered them to be infidels. Would that be a fair assumption?


----------



## Decus (Jun 7, 2013)

How does integration work?


----------



## Saigon (Jun 7, 2013)

Decus said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Decus said:
> ...



I wouldn't have thought so, no.

Because Islam does not generally consider Christians to be infidels, does it?


----------



## Decus (Jun 7, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



It seems that interpretation differs based on tribal affliation or sect. I was surprised to learn that Shiite and Sunni have been at each others throats for centuries - casualties on both sides are high and growing. Syria in fact has seen this same sectarian violence in the present conflict. Are you saying that every muslim interprets Islam the same way?


----------



## Saigon (Jun 7, 2013)

Decus - 

Neither Sunni nor Shi'ite Muslims consider Christians to be 'infidels'.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 7, 2013)

Since there is nothing in public about the EDL being Nazis, liberals are free to make it up and attribute it to them "secretly".

Yes, Christians are infidels.

Quran 5:17, &#8220;Infidels are those who declare God is the Christ, [Jesus] son of Mary,&#8221; 

Top Muslim Declares All Christians ?Infidels? | Raymond Ibrahim

An infidel is anyone that isn't a muslim.

&#8220;Whoever thinks the Christ is God, or the Son of God, not symbolically &#8212; for we are all sons of God &#8212; but attributively, has rejected the faith which God requires for salvation,&#8221; thereby becoming an infidel


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 7, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Decus -
> 
> Neither Sunni nor Shi'ite Muslims consider Christians to be 'infidels'.


Muslims believe in the Virgin Birth, and that Jesus was a great prophet. They believe that Muslims, Jews, and Christians are all "people of the book".


----------



## skye (Jun 7, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Decus -
> ...




So why are they fighting  Jihad then?


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 7, 2013)

skye said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...


Not all Muslims are.


----------



## skye (Jun 7, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...




no of course .....but enough are and with deadly consequences .... why their Jihad against the infidel?

that's what I am asking.....


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 7, 2013)

skye said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Misguided, like Christians who join Westboro Baptist Church or the KKK.


----------



## Decus (Jun 7, 2013)

Like England and Sweden integration is not doing well in France:

_"A survey in France published this week revealed 70 percent of the population believe there are too many foreigners living in the country and *74 percent believe Islam is not compatible with French society.*"_

'Too many foreigners in France', French say - The Local

You have to wonder if there isn't something to this.


----------



## skye (Jun 7, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...




You are trying to give the impression that you are a moderate, which may or may not be the case, but the reality of course is whether or no  you consider Jihadists are misguided is purely and simply your  ineffectual  opinion, as you and others like you have no influence whatsoever on the terror that Islam is spreading through the world.

Until you are able and willing to organize effective opposition to radical Islam, any opinion that moderates may offer means absolutely nothing.

One more thing, where as in Europe the active opposition to radical Islam was at one stage conducted by skin heads, neo-nazis, etc...  whose actions are * abhorrent * to me - the situation has   completely changed, and  now the opposition  is coming from everybody, and with good reason.


----------



## Saigon (Jun 7, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Since there is nothing in public about the EDL being Nazis, liberals are free to make it up and attribute it to them "secretly".



Can you explain why you do not consider this group Nazis...other than the fact that you admire their hatred of Islam?


----------



## Saigon (Jun 7, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> Misguided, like Christians who join Westboro Baptist Church or the KKK.



Yes, I agree, and that is quite a good analogy,except that militant Islam is a larger movement, representing perhaps as many as 5% of all Muslims.

Decus - 

This thread is not about integration or France or Sweden. Let's stick to the EDL as the topic.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jun 8, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Misguided, like Christians who join Westboro Baptist Church or the KKK.
> ...



yes....let's stick to the EDL.....

what proof do you have that the EDL is a Nazi group......?  or even racist in nature...?


----------



## Julia (Jun 8, 2013)

theres a man of here tht calls himself swagger who is a member off the english defnse league and he is a nazi. he has the brtish flag in his avi. he was banned from another baord I was on after he posted a video of him and his freinds hitting a  muslim on their march. ive never seen someoen pucnhed so hard, and they spat on the poor man 

dont let the charming getleman act fool you. hes a nazi and a thug

http://www.usmessageboard.com/members/swagger.html


----------



## Saigon (Jun 8, 2013)

ScreamingEagle said:


> yes....let's stick to the EDL.....
> 
> what proof do you have that the EDL is a Nazi group......?  or even racist in nature...?



Seriously? 

I think it is best you can and do a little reading about them and then get back to us.


----------



## Saigon (Jun 9, 2013)

Julia said:


> theres a man of here tht calls himself swagger who is a member off the english defnse league and he is a nazi. he has the brtish flag in his avi. he was banned from another baord I was on after he posted a video of him and his freinds hitting a  muslim on their march. ive never seen someoen pucnhed so hard, and they spat on the poor man
> 
> dont let the charming getleman act fool you. hes a nazi and a thug
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/members/swagger.html



Interesting....I am going to keep an open mind about about the guy until I see some clearer evidence, but I will keep that it mind, thanks.

There are at least half a dozen posters here who seem to hold crypto-fascist views, which I do find disturbing. Most will deny it, but there is little question in my mind about most of them - they would absolutely back any attack against innocent people -providing the victims were Muslim.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jun 9, 2013)

Saigon said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > yes....let's stick to the EDL.....
> ...



As i thought....you have no proof.....just full of hot air...


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 9, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Julia said:
> 
> 
> > theres a man of here tht calls himself swagger who is a member off the english defnse league and he is a nazi. he has the brtish flag in his avi. he was banned from another baord I was on after he posted a video of him and his freinds hitting a  muslim on their march. ive never seen someoen pucnhed so hard, and they spat on the poor man
> ...




OHHHH displaying the BRITISH flag makes him a Nazi!  Good to know.


----------



## Saigon (Jun 9, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> OHHHH displaying the BRITISH flag makes him a Nazi!  Good to know.



No, bauble - attacking immigrants makes them Nazis.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jun 9, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > OHHHH displaying the BRITISH flag makes him a Nazi!  Good to know.
> ...



you have NO PROOF of that....

however.....there IS proof of just the opposite....

1)radical muslims hacked a British soldier (25yo Lee Rigby) to death in broad daylight on the streets of Woolrich (southeast London)......

2) 6 muslims pleaded guilty to charges to conspire to attack an EDL rally...obviously radical muslims do not believe in free speech in England....rather Nazi-like wouldn't you agree...?

Death of Lee Rigby - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Anti-EDL Muslim plotters sentenced at Old Bailey - Channel 4 News


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jun 9, 2013)

edit


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 9, 2013)

The only people who bring up race are Skinheads and Libberhoids.

Fact

Suck on it.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 9, 2013)

This is where the EDL decided to move from justice for rape victims to support for the military.

Muslim protesters brand war heroes 'murderers' as homecoming parade turns violent | Mail Online

Around 40 members of a group called Muslims Against the Crusades (MAC) arrived with inflammatory banners featuring slogans such as 'Butchers return' and 'What are you dying for? £18k'.

But violence flared after 200 soldiers from 1st Battalion Royal Anglian Regiment - who lost five men in a recent tour of Afghanistan and had been granted freedom of the borough - marched past thousands of well-wishers.
MAC supporters shouted slogans such as 'murderers, murderers' and 'British troops go to hell', while the mainly white crowd opposite, some of whom are believed to have been BNP supporters, threw frozen pork sausages and chanted 'scum' and 'Allah, Allah, who the f*** is Allah?

The British should just shut up and take it.  Is that the memo today?   I'm glad there is an EDL and a BNP.   Stay strong, stay British.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jun 9, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> This is where the EDL decided to move from justice for rape victims to support for the military.
> 
> Muslim protesters brand war heroes 'murderers' as homecoming parade turns violent | Mail Online
> 
> ...



Muslims hate free speech used against them....that's why they hate the EDL....they got their panties in a wad because finally someone is speaking up and protesting against them and telling the truth about Islam....

As EDL leader Tommy Robinson said... if something isn't done England is 'sleepwalking into oblivion'....


----------



## Swagger (Jun 10, 2013)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > This is where the EDL decided to move from justice for rape victims to support for the military.
> ...



Muslims don't hate free speech because they'll say whatever they want regardless. It's the white, Christian political classes that fear free speech. They fear it because they know that dissenting voices that attract enough sympathy will achieve momentum. That momentum could prove dangerous because if enough people echo sentiments that disproves that Britain i.e. - its native citizens, isn't as tolerant as the British government would have everyone believe, it may lead people into action against those who let these all these Muslims in in the first place: the white politicians.

The EDL are dangerous because they don't care about what the media writes about them. They have one objective, and that is to show the people tutting over Muslim immigration from the safety of their living room that there is forceful rallying point on the streets.


----------



## Swagger (Jun 10, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Julia said:
> 
> 
> > theres a man of here tht calls himself swagger who is a member off the english defnse league and he is a nazi. he has the brtish flag in his avi. he was banned from another baord I was on after he posted a video of him and his freinds hitting a  muslim on their march. ive never seen someoen pucnhed so hard, and they spat on the poor man
> ...



I've been on a few marches. Quite a few, actually. Cracking a few Muslim heads together sure beats the hell out of complaining about it online, but nowhere near as good as bashing a few of the Antifa goons that protest on behalf of the unwelcome savages and their religion. It actually felt really liberating, if you must know.

Most people I know secretly support the EDL, but they're scared of broadcasting their support because they're scared they might lose their job if their employers hear about it. Their employers otherwise probably couldn't give two shiny shites, but the way Western society has been hijacked by multiculturalism, they're scared of being boycotted by equally fearful businesses and consumers. Everyone has to swear allegiance to multiculturalism, or pay the price. But people, thanks to people like the EDL who are making a noise that's getting louder by the day, are starting to wake-up. The murder of Lee Rigby was what tipped a lot people over the edge. Expect more mosques reduced to ashes in the near future.

But this isn't just about Britain. It's about Europe. Islam is gaining a foothold in the ancestral homeland of white people, and white people all over the world don't want to see the place their family line stems from fall under Sharia law.

You might feel safe now, Saigon, but just wait until Helsinki starts to experience the largely negative effects of Islam. Just wait until you have Muslim ghettos like London, Paris and Stockholm. Then you might begin to sing a different tune.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jun 10, 2013)

Swagger said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Muslims love free speech when THEY are talking of course....but when others exercise their free speech to criticize them and Islam they oppose it and suppress free speech even to the point of killing.....this stance is totally anti-British, anti-American, and anti-Western....

that is why they set out to bash the EDL protest with guns, machetes, knives, and bombs....not exactly a simple counter-protest....

that is why they burned the world because of a cartoon...

so who are the real NAZIS here.....?  

and the PC politicians and PC citizens who allow this evil infection to spread are no better than the silent Germans of the pre-Nazi era....cowering in fear is not going to make things any better....good for being out there marching Swagger....


----------



## Saigon (Jun 10, 2013)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Muslims hate free speech used against them....that's why they hate the EDL....they got their panties in a wad because finally someone is speaking up and protesting against them and telling the truth about Islam....
> 
> As EDL leader Tommy Robinson said... if something isn't done England is 'sleepwalking into oblivion'....



But of course you are not supporting vigilante violence against innocent people, and you do not support crytpo-fascism yourself.

Obviously.


----------



## Saigon (Jun 10, 2013)

> so who are the real NAZIS here.....?



On this forum I would say there are at least six - ten posters with fascist sympathies.


----------



## Saigon (Jun 10, 2013)

Swagger -



> You might feel safe now, Saigon, but just wait until Helsinki starts to experience the largely negative effects of Islam. Just wait until you have Muslim ghettos like London, Paris and Stockholm. Then you might begin to sing a different tune.



If I felt safe in Cairo, Damascus, Beirut and Jakarta, I guess I'll feel safe in Helsinki.

My father fought against Nazis - and I'm proud he did so. I can't imagine what would make English people want to change sides now.


----------



## Saigon (Jun 11, 2013)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



On 5 June 2012, EDL members attacked and threw firecrackers at a group of people protesting against the Queen's Diamond Jubilee. *They were also filmed giving Nazi salutes*

EDL members have been reported attacking an anti-fascist concert in Yorkshire. EDL members have been jailed for attacking staff at office buildings which had hosted anti-EDL meetings. EDL members have also attacked a bookstall in Sandwell. An EDL member has also been reported attacking non-white people on London Underground.


On 9 October 2010, a police officer and several civilians were injured during protests by the English Defence League and Unite Against Fascism in Leicester. A Sky News van was attacked by members of the English Defence League who had earlier thrown fireworks, smokebombs and bricks at police and smashed windows of the city's International Arts Centre. There were also clashes between EDL supporters and local black and Asian youths as a group broke out of the EDL protest site at Humberstone Gate East and engaged with the locals. One man from Tyne and Wear was later convicted of causing criminal damage to the value of £1500 to a restaurant in this area of the city. Riot police fought to maintain control over the sporadic fighting that ensued. Thirteen people were arrested, one on suspicion of assaulting a police officer, only one was from the city of Leicester and the cost of policing the demonstration was put at £850,000.

English Defence League - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

They sound like really nice people.


----------



## Decus (Jun 11, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Swagger -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a question. Why do most historians report that the Finns fought side by side with the Germans through much of WWII? Only in the later stages of the war did they fight against the Germans. Was it sympathy for the German cause or mutual interest that was the reason for their collaboration?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 11, 2013)

Decus said:


> Just a question. Why do most historians report that the Finns fought side by side with the Germans through much of WWII? Only in the later stages of the war did they fight against the Germans. Was it sympathy for the German cause or mutual interest that was the reason for their collaboration?


Just take a look at the following:

Finnish Airforce Sign 1918 - 1945:







Current Flag of the Finnish Military Flight Training School:






Current Finnisch Presidential Flag:


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jun 11, 2013)

Saigon said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



the UAF is a leftist socialist group that of course opposes anything on the right...and will label anybody on the right as a 'Nazi'....

i am not going to deny that there is a thuggish element within the EDL....afterall it is a working class group and they can't control everyone at all times....but they are also in the process of cleaning out the extreme elements as much as possible...

however the UAF and other PC lefties don't seem to be at all concerned about the thuggish Muslims.....you know.....the vigilante muslim patrols in the streets of London...and lets not forget the beheading of a British soldier and the muslims arrested for attemped MURDER of legally protesting EDL members with all kinds of weapons including nail bombs...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 11, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Yes, I agree, and that is quite a good analogy,except that militant Islam is a larger movement, representing perhaps as many as 5% of all Muslims.
> 
> Decus -
> 
> This thread is not about integration or France or Sweden. Let's stick to the EDL as the topic.



How many Christians joined the Westboro Baptist Church? 

A lot, huh?

Mean, there are 38 members - so that means a majority of the 2.8 billion Christians in the world are part of it, right sparky?

Not only that, those Westboro bastards are always flying planes into buildings and beheading people on Algore Jazera, right?

I mean, you're not just spewing shit to defend radical Islam, are you?


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 11, 2013)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > ScreamingEagle said:
> ...


Much as the American Right will label anything they don't like as Leftist, regardless of evidence to the contrary.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jun 11, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



don't you find it rather curious that the UAF (United Against Fascism) is mostly a socialist group and that NAZISM is the short form for National Socialism......? 

but then the left is known for saying the opposite of what it really stands for...


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 11, 2013)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > ScreamingEagle said:
> ...


Thanks for confirming my post.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jun 11, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



what label....?  "socialist" is a true descriptive adjective of the UAF...

thanks for confirming MY post.....


----------



## Saigon (Jun 14, 2013)

ScreamingEagle said:


> don't you find it rather curious that the UAF (United Against Fascism) is mostly a socialist group and that NAZISM is the short form for National Socialism......?
> 
> but then the left is known for saying the opposite of what it really stands for...



Given that fascism is a right wing philosophy - then no, I don't find that curious. 

What I do find curious is the number of posters here keen to associate themselves with a movement their parents fought a war to stop.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jun 15, 2013)

Saigon said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > don't you find it rather curious that the UAF (United Against Fascism) is mostly a socialist group and that NAZISM is the short form for National Socialism......?
> ...



Fascism was created in Italy from both right wing and left wing elements...

UAF socialists (left) together with Islamic fascist theocrats (right)....nothing new under the sun...


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jun 15, 2013)

skye said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



Who's fighting Jihad?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 15, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Following on from another thread in which three posters voiced their support for the English Defence League, I thought it might be worth looking at them more closely...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Political Junky said:


> Interesting, they deny being Nazis in public, but in private it's OK. They made "Stormfront", quite the accomplishment.



The are essentially neo-Nazis.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jun 15, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Following on from another thread in which three posters voiced their support for the English Defence League, I thought it might be worth looking at them more closely...
> ...



your bias (or ignorance) is showing...

the EDL has told Stormfront to F*ck Off....
there may be a few Nazi fringe elements in the EDL but they are trying to clean them out...

the pics above prove nothing.....do gun salutes frighten you....?
many of the EDL wear masks in order to protect themselves from identification....from the IslamoFascists who are targeting the "infidel" leaders...AND their families....Tommy Robinson has received countless threats...

muslims and those in power (along with the media) and the PCers want to ban the messages of the EDL...

here's a bit of it...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcpHR8Lrnd8]Tommy Robinson speaks at EDL Demo in Luton - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 15, 2013)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



Actually, YOUR  bias (or ignorance) is showing...


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jun 15, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



did you listen to the EDL video i posted.....?  What is it you disagree with....? 

the end of his speech where he says "stay peaceful".....?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 15, 2013)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > ScreamingEagle said:
> ...



Peaceful?  About a week ago they burned down a Somali community center because Somali Muslims and other Muslim groups use it.  http://uk.news.yahoo.com/edl-graffiti-found-burnt-london-somali-centre-144751405.html#tIyOCMy

BTW, peaceful protesters don't need to wear masks to cover their identities.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 15, 2013)

Swagger said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Julia said:
> ...



Yea, they are a peacful group.


----------



## numan (Jun 15, 2013)

Saigon said:


> What I do find curious is the number of posters here keen to associate themselves with a movement their parents fought a war to stop.


The dogs return to their vomit.

.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jun 15, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



uh....where does it show the EDL graffiti.....?  where is the proof that the EDL did it even if someone wrote EDL on the wall somewhere or whatever....?  if in fact the EDL did do it why would they identify themselves as the ones who did it...?  that'd be pretty stupid...  But nobody knows who really did it.....the article says the incident is still under investigation....

the counter-protests to the EDL marches are what seem to be causing all the violence...

fyi.....and this is a FACT..... Islamic thugs have already been sentenced about 20 years for attempting to kill EDL members.....their attack weapons included guns, knives, machetes, shotguns, and different bombs including nail bombs...how's THAT for "peaceful".....?  and you wonder why the EDL members wear masks....

ps....you never answered my question as to what you object to in Tommy's speech....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcpHR8Lrnd8]Tommy Robinson speaks at EDL Demo in Luton - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PredFan (Jun 15, 2013)

Simply because Stormfront approves of them doesn't mean that they are the same as Stormfront.


----------



## numan (Jun 15, 2013)

Bleipriester said:


> Just take a look at the following:
> 
> Finnish Airforce Sign 1918 - 1945:


Ah, Bleipriester, does that give you a _frisson_ of nostalgia and forbidden pleasure?

I am sure you will like this even more!!






I hope having it in your computer will not get you thrown into a concentration camp. · · 

The swastika means "good luck" (su-asti) and is far older and more widespread than the johnny-come-lately vulgar Nazis and their _böhmischer Gefreiter_.

I find it a pleasing design, and I wish You-Know-Who had not spoiled it for the world.

I prefer the version opposite to the Nazi _hakenkreutz_ 






to represent the Sun's *deasil* motion across the sky.

The Nazi version is *withershins* -- though in the Southern Hemisphere it would represent the Sun's motion across the sky, from right to left.

("Deasil" and "withershins" were the terms used to describe, respectively, "clockwise" and "anti-clockwise" before there were clocks)

Anyway, I presume the Finns, as well as many other people in the world use the symbol to represent "good-luck".
.


----------



## Saigon (Jun 16, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Simply because Stormfront approves of them doesn't mean that they are the same as Stormfront.



OK...so what does Stormfront support that is not related to fascism?


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jun 16, 2013)

Saigon said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Simply because Stormfront approves of them doesn't mean that they are the same as Stormfront.
> ...



so what....?

i'm sure you agree that Stormfront supports opposition to the UAF (United Against Fascism)....
yet others can also be against the UAF too.....however that does not equate them to Stormfront.....you cannot paint them with the brush of fascism just because the socialist group UAF has a name that proclaims itself against fascism...there can be other reasons...

the EDL is against both the UAF (because it caters to PC idiocy) and Stormfront (because it is racist)...


----------



## Saigon (Jun 16, 2013)

Eagle - 

Yes, there are other reasons, obviously. 

Many of the members of the EDL are open about being fascists. Photographs of EDL marches show images of swastikas. Many commentators have commented on the fascist links to the movement, some of which I posted earlier. 

Clearly a number of posters on this forum support this group - but for some reason refuse to admit that you have fascist sympathies. Why is that?


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 16, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Eagle -
> 
> Yes, there are other reasons, obviously.
> 
> ...


Excellent question.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 16, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Eagle -
> ...



It certainly is.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 17, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Given that fascism is a right wing philosophy - then no, I don't find that curious.



What makes it "right wing," sparky? Would it be the state control of the means of production? The centrally planned economy? The autocratic rule? The repression of individualism?

You leftists are a bit like Humpty Dumpty - words mean whatever you chose them to mean at any given moment.



> What I do find curious is the number of posters here keen to associate themselves with a movement their parents fought a war to stop.



The real Nazis are closely aligned with Islam - as is the radical left. Terry Nichols learned bomb making from an Al Qaeda training camp (The partner of Tim McVeigh.) Elohim City (AB) is up to their neck in ties to Hamas.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 17, 2013)

numan said:


> The dogs return to their vomit.
> 
> .



Then you'll be gone soon.


----------



## Saigon (Jun 17, 2013)

> What makes it "right wing," sparky?



The fact that it is a capitalist system which sought to benefit the rich through the upwards flow of capital, and the fact that fascism celebrated class and sought to deepen class divisions. Both are the polar opposite of left-wing ideology.

Plus, they rounded up socialists and put them in prisons, of course.



> words mean whatever you chose them to mean at any given moment.



Then check the term in a dictionary, and use it accordingly.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 17, 2013)

Saigon said:


> The fact that it is a capitalist system which sought to benefit the rich through the upwards flow of capital,



That's not a *fact*, that's what is known as a _fabrication._

You've never read Mussolini, and you rely on radical left sources to create your impressions.



> and the fact that fascism celebrated class and sought to deepen class divisions. Both are the polar opposite of left-wing ideology.



Fascists were CAPITALISTS? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA - what stupidity. Mussolini divided the economy into sections, which he granted to what were called "corporations," but these were not limited liability entities, they were state controlled and directed bureaus. Competition was illegal, the corporation producing shoes was the only source of shoes. Anyone attempting to create a competing product was shot. That ain't "capitalism," sparky.

Further, it is you Bolsheviks who are obsessed with "class," and your hatred of the middle class as the source of all woes.

Mussolini held two, and only two classes - the Fascisti, and the others. You are making up a fiction that supports your prejudice - which is utterly contrary to the facts.

A few actual facts;


Mussolini came from complete poverty
Mussolini was a Bolshevik
Dissatisfaction with Lenin after his imprisonment in Switzerland lead Mussolini to splinter away from the main Communist movement
Fascism is based up Marxism

I should have added "Hitler is irrelevant to Fascism."



> Plus, they rounded up socialists and put them in prisons, of course.



So did Stalin - so you must demand that the USSR wasn't a Socialist empire?



> Then check the term in a dictionary, and use it accordingly.



What are the features of "right wing?"


----------



## Saigon (Jun 17, 2013)

Uncensored - 



> words mean whatever you chose them to mean at any given moment.



Definition of fascism
noun
[mass noun]

    an authoritarian and nationalistic right-wing system of government and social organization.
    (in general use) extreme right-wing, authoritarian, or intolerant views or practices: this is yet another example of health fascism in action

Definition of fascism in Oxford Dictionaries (British & World English)


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 17, 2013)

Yep all Neo-Nazi organizations have a Jewish division! 

Nice try loser! neg


https://www.facebook.com/pages/English-Defence-League-Jewish-Division-EDL/273631225982472

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...vYHoAQ&usg=AFQjCNG3YPgneI0A7D_3E_nXomFD2exeKg

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...vYHoAQ&usg=AFQjCNHIbBtQvzGI6tYBaYiXM_qmHCAKfw

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...vYHoAQ&usg=AFQjCNHOi3PbIbt25nGgwAoX9f97fe1iHQ


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 17, 2013)

there is LOTS of confusion in this thread regarding   NAZISM  in the USA---
vs   NAZISM  in  Great  Britain.   ------I got credentials.    I began 
reading AMERICAN NAZI literature as a child more than 50 years ago---
because I grew up in a  USA town---founded PRE-REVOLUTIONARY 
war---with a core population of  WHITER THAN WHITE  wasps---
some descendants of german farmers---etc.    Until the mid 1950s ---
my town was absolutely  RESTRICTED.   There was old and 
current nazi pamphlets and periodicals all over the place.   Nazi 
in the  USA   meant ----and as far as I know  (I am not all that current 
now)    still means      ANTI BLACK AND ANTI JEW-----and ------(be 
not shocked)   PRO -ARAB-----PRO MUSLIM

My encounter with  nazism of the Brits came more toward  1970---
when I got to know lots of pakistanis-----which inspired me to 
write my  SOCIOLOGY OF MINORITIES----paper on  
PAKI BASHING.    Do not be confused----until recently most 
american nazis did not know a muslim from a hindu and did not 
care-----they liked  ARABS     (be not shocked---for american 
nazis and anthropologists  ---arabs IS WHITE)----arabs hate 
jews so for american nazis-----THAT's a good thing,   In those 
days----a large part of the AMERICAN NAZI propaganda --
was being written in  Syria and Egypt---by escaped nazi war 
criminals ----several of whom were converts to islam.   That 
specific propaganda forms the core of  "ANTI ZIONIST"   
propaganda taught thruout the  Ummah.     (pakistani muslims  
learn to quote it chapter and verse)      Attempts to 
equate  the   EDL-----with american nazism ----is silly------there 
may be some common ground in their befuddled heads---but 
they are not the same.      Just as HINDU NATIONALISM  is
nothing like american nazism 

I will   summaraze some important concepts----
american nazis do not have a  "brown"   or a  "wog"
-----unless things have changed drastically----they got 
a   JOOOO    and   a   N^##er        The brits got----
too many immigrants from southeast asia and northern 
africa     (brown???)      Try not to confuse yourselves,  
posters


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 17, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Eagle -
> 
> Yes, there are other reasons, obviously.
> 
> ...





Gee     I have noticed that some posters  are so deranged that they cannot 
admit that    PANCASILA is a fascist ideology.   Some people actually believe 
that   GERMAN NAZISM (supremacy of the 'aryan race")
    is the only form of fascism in the world ---
of course I am also guilty of  "semantics" -----for example----I often 
describe  disgusting  fascist idelogies   like   PANCASILA    as   "nazi"    
it is a kind of short hand way of describing -----what it is  "like"

For those unacquainted with  PANCASILA----it is ---very simply ----
an elaboration of the  PACT OF OMAR ---It provides for islamic 
supremacy---over those communities deemed  acceptable  
for   "existence"   in an islamic society.     Originally----the 
acceptable for existence were----jews and christians and very 
early on-----ZOROASTRIANS too.     With the moghul caliphate---
for practical reasons   HINDUS had to be deemed ----acceptable---
In time Zoroastrians got disenfranchised in Iran----they were ok 
in BAGHDAD of old.     NOW   the acceptable  unter-menschen 
are    HINDUS,  BUDDHISTS,  CONFUSCIANISTS,  PROTESTANTS 
and  CATHOLICS--- ( I think I got that right-----I am so glad 
that jews are excluded from the filth--------there was a deluded person 
who described  a  "jewish community"   in Indonesia    ----in fact  
they are not real citizens----they have to carry a  "christian"   card--
and consist of some  10 -20 people)    I once read that in german 
nazism ----the POLES were not scheduled for  extermination------
they were slated to be  an enslaved labor force-----once the world 
was  cleansed of    jews and gypsies


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 17, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Definition of fascism
> noun
> [mass noun]
> 
> ...



Yawn.

Webster is as usual, far more accurate;

{often capitalized : a political philosophy, movement, or regime (as that of the Fascisti) that exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a dictatorial leader, severe economic and social regimentation, and forcible suppression of opposition }

That academia bastardized the word in no way alters the facts. There is nothing even slightly "right wing" about Fascism. It is authoritarian all right, with a strictly controlled economy centrally planned by the state. How exactly is that "right wing?"

The individual subverted for the good of the state - the classic definition of LEFTISM.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 17, 2013)

from uncensored  WEBSTER

FASCISM

{often capitalized : a political philosophy, movement, or regime (as that of the Fascisti) that exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a dictatorial leader, severe economic and social regimentation, and forcible suppression of opposition }



     Yes-----daniel webster wins again------however----that leftist  "individual 
                         serving the state"    LEFTIST?      in fascist states----the 
                         MAJORITY of the individuals also serve the state and the 
                         ELITE -----the only NON SERVERS OF THE STATE----
                         are the  FASCIST RULERS      The AYATOILETS are fascist 
                         rulers.          The ROYALS OF SAUDI ARABIA  are fascist rulers--
                         the hindu residents are slaves


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jun 17, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Eagle -
> 
> Yes, there are other reasons, obviously.
> 
> ...



i do not have facist sympathies.....neither does the EDL leadership....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHoCknluSgk]EDL - Tommy Robinson at his best! 1/3 "islamism and nazism are opposites side of the same coin" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 17, 2013)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Eagle -
> ...




So far     there have been a few  EDL   members that lunched with 
writers of  "STORMFRONT"------For those of us with extensive knowlege 
of the literature of the american nazi party------the fact that  ISLAMICISM 
is highly regarded within that literature-----is well known.    For some reason 
there are people willing to be convinced that AMERICAN  WHITE SUPREMACISM --
somehow excludes muslims-----because muslims are considered  
"BROWN"    by the brits.     For your own safety----never tell an  
ARAB------that he is  a  "black" ---avoid saying such a thing to a 
pakistani or indian muslim and MOST OF ALL   ---NEVER TO AN IRANIAN

Of course there are black muslims in the world-----but try not 
to invite both an Iranian and a black muslim to the same 
luncheon party------seating might become difficult.   Some of 
our posters are confused on this issue-.      For those interested 
in  POPULATION GENETICS----it is true that real  "arab"  populations---
ie----those in or from arabia-----do carry LOTS of genetic link to sub-
saharan peoples-----but that is the outcome of thousands of years 
being in the BUSINESS   of the slave trade.    The dictum regarding 
humans is-----if there is proximity------GENES MIX

For those still confused-----the fact that lots of subsaharan gene material 
has crept into the  gene pool of "arabs"   of arabia-----does not make
NIGERIANS  and    SAUDI ARABIAN BEDOUINS    "the same 
people"


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 17, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> The only people who bring up race are Skinheads and Libberhoids.
> 
> Fact
> 
> Suck on it.




The term   "RACE"     is  very nebulous  when applied to HUMANS  
It has almost no meaning at all in  BIOLOGY.    A species is a 
group of within the animal kingdom that cohabits IN NATURE---
ie in the natural state.     of the genus  HOMINID-   there is 
but ONE SPECIES-----genus homo---species  sapien-.  

HOMO SAPIENS  cohabit IN NATURE  -------a "race"   is a subset 
of  species and is actually a phenomenon occassioned by  
BREEDING   in an IMPOSED manner rather than in nature---eiher 
by  SELECTION    or by ---geographical separation.    This kind of 
thing can be made to work by dog breeders-----but on earth----
"RACES OF PEOPLE"     are a fake construct based on minor 
physical issues like skin color--------there are no pure or bred '
"races"   of humans, ------ADOLF TRIED   but without 
success.    There are some really stupid people still insisting 
that  "race"  can be determined by  EYE COLOR

In our time-----"racism"   has come to have nothing to do 
with  proposed  "races" -----it now relates to  INTER-TRIBAL 
RIVALRIES.     I have concluded that for brits----anyone 
unwilling to slup tea and eat a soft boiled egg  PERCHED 
in a porcelain egg-cup ------is  a   "BROWN"   which 
seems to be a  "race"   in the british mind


----------



## numan (Jun 18, 2013)

'
You might also mention that humans have such a narrow genetic base that all humans are virtually identical genetically. If you take at random two of the most genetically diverse people -- say, the Bushmen of Namibia and Maya Indians -- only 3-4% extra difference is added to the random genetic difference of, say, two "white" Frenchmen.

Housecats also have a narrow genetic base -- though broader than that of humans. That is why all breeds of cats look pretty much alike, despite strenuous efforts to create new breeds. You will never get the differences in cats that you can see in the various breeds of dogs, since dogs have considerably more genetic diversity than cats.

Almost all the genetic differences among humans are literally skin-deep -- adaptations to climate and temperature and humidity. Don't expect humans to differ much in looks or metabolism, ever -- not without considerable artificial genetic engineering. 
.


----------



## Carnorr (Jun 20, 2013)

Is there large facist groups in the benelux-states or Scandinavia? Ive heard they have reletivaly low racism


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 20, 2013)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Eagle -
> ...



All the liberal and the Muslim facist did in the piece was deny that there is a HUGE problem with Islam and it's compatibility with Western society. They say woe-is-me I'm the victim and the leftist lap-dog backs them up with lies! "Islam is inclusive, Islam respects all faiths, Islam respect women's right," who is this fucko crappin? The white leftist shithole says the majority of Muslims don't support suicide bombings, how does he know that? I guarantee the majority of British Muslims viewed that shithole that butchered the British soldier as the victim of British racism and in fact was justified. I guarantee the majority of British (and American) Muslims support the Boston bombers.

The EDL are freedom fighters that deserve our support, respect and admiration! However, the EDL guy had it wrong (had to be PC esp with that overtly BIASED leftist host), radical Islam or Islamist are NOT the problem, Islam and Muslims as a whole are the PROBLEM!!!  Yes we should end student VISA from Muslim countries and yes we should end immigration for Muslims and ARABS!!!


----------



## Saigon (Jun 20, 2013)

Carnorr said:


> Is there large facist groups in the benelux-states or Scandinavia? Ive heard they have reletivaly low racism



Not large ones, but we have groups of skinheads much like everywhere else. And we have populist politicians who think we'd be better off going back to 1955 and locking the doors of the country. 

Holland has more of a problem with extreme right-wing groups, I believe.


----------



## Saigon (Jun 20, 2013)

Uncensored -

I can't speak for others here, but personally I prefer to use dictionary definitions of words, rather than those you make up. 

If you want to use the term 'fascism' wrongly, you are more than welcome to. Alternatively, you could read something like Ian Kershaw's "Nazi Dictatorship" which will explain exactly what the term means.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 21, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> You might also mention that humans have such a narrow genetic base that all humans are virtually identical genetically. If you take at random two of the most genetically diverse people -- say, the Bushmen of Namibia and Maya Indians -- only 3-4% extra difference is added to the random genetic difference of, say, two "white" Frenchmen.
> 
> Almost all the genetic differences among humans are literally skin-deep -- adaptations to climate and temperature and humidity. Don't expect humans to differ much in looks or metabolism, ever -- not without considerable artificial genetic engineering.
> .



Isn't it sad how much people make of those skin deep differences.  The fears, concerns, dislike, even hatred people have of someone who looks different, speaks a different language, has different customs and a different religion are causes for genocides, wars, murder....


----------



## holston (Jun 21, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Following on from another thread in which three posters voiced their support for the English Defence League, I thought it might be worth looking at them more closely...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 How true. These hooligans need to leave the security and national identity of the nation in the trustworthy hands of the folks who really care the most about it and are most capable of taking the steps necessary to secure it. 

List of British Jewish politicians - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


First ever European Jewish Parliament inaugurated in Brussels | EJU.org

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=rA7Ymki71fM]Jews admit to destroying white race. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## holston (Jun 21, 2013)

These kind of politicians need to be silenced by any means.

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5pAlpI4YiTE]Hungary MP sparks protests over calls for "Jewish list" - YouTube[/ame]


 The REAL THREAT:












 Clear photographic evidence of the dangers facing immigrants> 






 What Europe really needs to stem the tide of the Nazi Zombie invasion:
Jewish Activist Pushes for Non-European Immigration to Europe

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=A_xlxBNJIB0]The true voice of Multiculturalism and Jews - YouTube[/ame]

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IU_r-ZJ0XA]Its no Accident Multiculturalism has been forced on us, Scott Roberts Comments.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Saigon (Jun 21, 2013)

ScreamingEagle said:


> i do not have facist sympathies.....neither does the EDL leadership....



Then how do you explain the support he gets from the posts above this one?


----------



## holston (Jun 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBkxaxDFBSQ]Paul C. Roberts on Dual Citizen Traitors, AIPAC and Zionist's More Loyal to ISRAEL than the U.S. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Saigon (Jun 21, 2013)

Holston -

You do realise that no one on this board is in the slightest bit interested in your näive fantasies, right?

Just because you swallow every drop of hate you are fed on Stormfront doesn't mean anyone else is as gullible.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 21, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Uncensored -
> 
> I can't speak for others here, but personally I prefer to use dictionary definitions of words, rather than those you make up.
> 
> If you want to use the term 'fascism' wrongly, you are more than welcome to. Alternatively, you could read something like Ian Kershaw's "Nazi Dictatorship" which will explain exactly what the term means.



You like to use SELECTED dictionaries that meet your bias;

Here is the accurate dictionary definition.

{often capitalized : a political philosophy, movement, or regime (as that of the Fascisti) that exalts nation and often race above the individual and that stands for a centralized autocratic government headed by a dictatorial leader, severe economic and social regimentation, and forcible suppression of opposition }

Fascism - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary


----------



## holston (Jun 21, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Holston -
> 
> You do realise that no one on this board is in the slightest bit interested in your näive fantasies, right?
> 
> Just because you swallow every drop of hate you are fed on Stormfront doesn't mean anyone else is as gullible.



 This is no fantasy. Right now 6 million Jews are in peril.












 All self loving Jews should be made aware of this dire threat to their national security.
If this danger is not addressed, the US Congress may fall back into the hands of the Goyim.

 Make your check to the ADL NOW in care of Abe Foxman!

 Act now!              BEFORE the evil Nazi Zombies execute this kitten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and this puppy


----------



## Saigon (Jun 22, 2013)

Uncensored - 

There is no contradiction between one dictionary and another. Use whichever one you like. 

While you may find one that does not specifically include the words "right wing", most dictionaries WILL use those words, and if you are sensible, you will accept that as being valid. Any objective book on the topic will explain why, and I'm happy to recommend books on the topic.


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 22, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored -
> ...


Farther down at your link, you'll find.

fascism noun    (Concise Encyclopedia)
Philosophy of government that stresses the primacy and glory of the state, unquestioning obedience to its leader, subordination of the individual will to the state's authority, and harsh suppression of dissent. *Martial virtues are celebrated, while liberal and democratic values are disparaged*. Fascism *arose during the 1920s and '30s partly out of fear of the rising power of the working classes*; it differed from contemporary communism (as practiced under Joseph Stalin) by* its protection of business and landowning elites and its preservation of class systems. The leaders of the fascist governments of Italy (1922&#8211;43), Germany (1933&#8211;45), and Spain (1939&#8211;75)&#8212;Benito Mussolini, Adolf Hitler, and Francisco Franco&#8212;*were portrayed to their publics as embodiments of the strength and resolve necessary to rescue their nations from political and economic chaos. Japanese fascists (1936&#8211;45) fostered belief in the uniqueness of the Japanese spirit and taught subordination to the state and personal sacrifice. See also totalitarianism; neofascism.


----------



## Saigon (Jun 22, 2013)

Just as a btw to those here you claim we don't have fascists on this board - GHook neg repped me for insulting the EDL!!!


----------



## holston (Jun 22, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Just as a btw to those here you claim we don't have fascists on this board - GHook neg repped me for insulting the EDL!!!



 SHitook wants the Nazis to kill puppies and kittens too. 

 Have you sent your check to Honest Abe yet? 






 They're coming to get you SH1took!


 6 Million Jews need your help NOW!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=nu7RNulCVoA#at=15"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=nu7RNulCVoA#at=15[/ame]

(and SHitooK and some kittens)


----------

